# If anyone has seen my husband



## Icepick (May 8, 2002)

If anyone has seen my husband can you please ask him to email his wife?  If, that is, he can spare a moment away from the forum.


----------



## arnisador (May 8, 2002)

Sorry, haven't seen him since Friday when he made an appearance at the WMAA camp.


----------

